# Looking for erp Partner



## ssaannttoo (Jul 14, 2020)

Heya everybody, I am a bi male looking erp partners. I've been kinda bored lately and was looking to have some fun! I am relatively literate (ie. some random grammar and spelling mistakes) and I am alright with most kinks (Minus vore, scat, WS, TF, vomit, and gore). I was looking to have this rp be a little more casual. I have a headshot for an OC (ie. my pfp) but I haven't really made a character for them yet, so we could figure that out together. If you would like me to be a specific character I am down with that as well! If you are interested send me a PM! (Thanks for reading, and my apologies if I left out any information. This is my first post!) Message me with any questions and I hope to role-play with ya!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

Welp, the note's been sent my friend! Also gave you a follow because why not?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 20, 2020)

*quick little bump*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 26, 2020)

Bumpity, bumpity, bump! Imma bump you.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 15, 2020)

Heya!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Heya!


Hello!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 15, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> Hello!


We can always pick up where we left off, or just start anew. your choice there pal!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 3, 2020)

Bipity-bump!


----------



## jax98 (Dec 3, 2020)

hey hey i did messge you back in conversations. im sending you a reply here hoping you will get the email to check back on line


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh, cool. Didn't know you had an ad up. Wanna try one?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 6, 2020)

*Bumpy bump.*


----------

